# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Περιστέρια

## Ευτύχιος

:Happy0159: Έχω ένα ζευγάρη περιστέρια.Αυτά έχουν γεννήση 2 αυγά :Happy: .Αυτά τα αυγά έχουν εκκολαπτεί.Μετά από πόσο καιρό θα αρχίσουν αυτά τα μικρά να αναπαράγουν αυγά ? :Icon Question:  Ξέρω ότι θα διαρκέση πολύ καιρό,αλλά πόσο καιρό ?

----------


## Manostyro

Καλησπέρα τα περιστέρια ωριμάζουν και αρχίζουν να αναπαράγονται μετά τους έξι μήνες

----------


## Ευτύχιος

Ευχαριστώ1!Από που καταλαμβαίνω τι είναι? Αρσενικό ή Θυληκό

----------


## Γιούρκας

Ευτύχιε ολα ειναι σχετικά!Το σίγουρο ειναι οτι οταν μεγαλώσει θα κυνηγάει τα θηλυκά κάνοντας τον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο.
Απο εκεί και πέρα υπάρχουν διάφοροι μέθοδοι που μπορείς να τα ξεχωρίσεις χωρίς ωστόσο να ειναι 100% σίγουρο!
Τα θηλυκά ειναι πιο λεπτοκαμωμένα απο τα αρσενικά και στα αρσενικό το ασπρο στο ραμφος του μεγαλώνει περισσότερο καθώς μεγαλώνουν(δεν εχει διαφορά το ράμφος και στα 2 ειναι το ίδιο).
Οι πιο έμπειροι περιστεράδες μπορούν να τα καταλάβουν απο το κενό(αυτό θα λέγαμε οτι ειναι η λεκάνη,λιγο πιο πάνω απο εκει π ξεκινούν τα πόδια) που έχουν τα κόκαλα μεταξύ τους,στο θηλυκό ειναι μεγάλο το κενο για να έχει εύκολη γέννα στα αρσενικά ειναι στενό εώς και ανύπαρκτο...
Επίσης ο λαιμός μπορεί να παίξει ρόλο,τα αρσενικά εχουν πιο χοντρό απο τα θηλυκά...Ακόμη,κάποιοι τα ποιάνουν απο την μύτη!Αν ειναι θηλυκό κάθεται σε αντίθεση με το αρσενικό που κουνιέται!

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα,,,,

----------


## Ευτύχιος

Με βοηθατε αρκετα. παντα γενιουνται ζευγαρι ?

----------


## Manostyro

Καλησπέρα οχι πάντα συμβαινει αλλα δεν ειναι κανόνας

----------


## alexis cosmo

βάλε φώτο να σου πω τι φύλο είναι αν θες

----------


## Ευτύχιος

Δεν ξέρω πως να βάλω εικόνα

----------


## nikolaslo

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...84%CE%BF-forum

----------


## Ευτύχιος

Έχω 10 περιστέρια, είναι 9 άσπρα και 1 μαυρόγκριζο. Τώρα μου έβγαλαν ακόμη 2 νεοσσούς, μόνο ένα ζευγάρι γεννά.

----------


## falkonis

> Με βοηθατε αρκετα. παντα γενιουνται ζευγαρι ?


Πρέπει να ανακατέψεις την ράτσα. Μην ζευγαρώσεις αδέρφια μεταξύ τους ή με τους γονείς. Κανε καμιά ανταλλαγή με άλλον περιστερά

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ευτύχιε ,μην βιάζεσαι και μην ανησυχείς . Άμα ξεκινήσουν δεν θα προλαβαίνεις να τα φέρνεις βόλτα . Στα περιστέρια δεν παίζουν οι αιμομιξίες και δεν είναι εύκολο να τις αποφύγεις , απλά να ξέρεις πως δεν βγάζουν αιμομεικτικά προβλήματα .

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ευτύχιε έχεις κάποια ράτσα ή απλά παγκούρια ...

----------

